# Electroválvula tipo lavadora a 12 V



## Josefe17 (Mar 10, 2012)

Hola a todos. He aquí mi primer hilo en este subforo. No es que sea una reparación como tal, pero es donde más cuadra. Esto es: ando detrás de un proyecto para la caravana que consiste en conectar la boquilla de salida de agua de lavado del inodoro químico al tanque principal de agua. Lo que quiero es que además del sistema de lavado de la taza actual que lleva, que es un depósito tipo cisterna que hay que rellenar y con una bomba manual de émbolo que al darle echa agua sobre la taza SÓLO para aclararla, no para arrastrar el asunto, que cae por gravedad al otro depósito; conectarle a la instalación de agua de la caravana que funciona con una bomba a 12 V para el fregadero y el lavabo/ducha, y que al darle a un botón se active la bomba y se abra la electroválvula llegando agua al vater y lavándolo. Por cierto, la bomba arranca por medio de un microinterruptor instalado en los grifos, no es presostática, por lo que o pongo un relé para arrancar la bomba a la vez que la válvula y que esta no se abra al dar otro grifo, o uso un pulsador doble, que por cierto será antivandálico (por temas del IP) y con luz preferentemente roja. El hecho de que sea a a 12 V es porque la instalación autónoma y básica de la caravana es a 12v, para que así funcione a red con un trafo que lleva o a 12v de la batería del coche o la suya propia. El problema es encontar la electroválvula, que sea de plástico preferentemente (como una de lavadora) pero a 12V. Hoy he ido a un SAT y ellos no me pueden decir nada, ellos trabajan con un catálogo por marcas y modelos, sin apenas tensiones, por lo que o me entero de una marca que vaya a 12 V o poca cosa. Asímismo, si alguien sabe alguna TIENDA FÍSICA EN MADRID CIUDAD O ALREDEDORES donde comprarla, por favor que me lo indique.

Josefe17


----------



## elosciloscopio (Mar 12, 2012)

Mm tienda física difícil, a no ser que sea por encargo o similar, mi recomendación es que busques por eBay o en alguna página especializada.

Saludos.


----------



## Josefe17 (Mar 12, 2012)

Lo que pasa es que mi circunstancia es compleja para comprar por internet (a mi padre no le va mucho), por eso lo de tienda FÍSICA, no por otra cosa. Me imagino que las tiendas buenas son aquellas desconocidas para la web, de las de toda la vida, por lo que si alguien sabe algo, que lo comente, aunque no sepa a ciencia cierta si las venden; no me importa pasear, estoy un poco gordo, jejeje.

Josefe17


----------



## maezca (Mar 12, 2012)

tengo algunas valvulas de lavarropas, todas a 220v. pero consumen unos pocos milliampers: si haces un pequeño elevador ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2012)

Averiguá por las *"válvulas solenoide para riego automático"* , son de plástico , hay diversas secciones-diámetros , pero creo que son de 24 Vcd , no quita que la rebobines , mitad de espiras , doble de la sección del alambre.

http://listado.mercadolibre.com.ar/valvulas-solenoides-riego-automatico

Saludos !


----------



## Josefe17 (Mar 13, 2012)

Gracias por sus respuestas, cuando venga de clase las miraré un rato.


----------



## solaris8 (Mar 22, 2012)

aca tenes una de riego y de 12 volts, es por ibey pero te sirve de referencia


http://www.ebay.es/itm/Electrovalvula-Solenoide-de-Agua-Riego-Aire-1-2-12V-/360346604123?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_186&hash=item53e654d25b


----------

